# Need for Speed Underground 2010 Patch (Texturenmod)



## Dragozool (19. Juli 2010)

hey leute meine erste Mod kennt ihr ja schon hoffentlich  den NFS MW Texturen mod  jetzt habe ich auch einen UG mod gemacht  hier sind noch n paar bilder Gallerie

und noch 2 bilder zum vergleich Vanilla VS Modded 

NFS Underground Stock

NFS underground Modded

und jetzt viel spaß damit 


Video 1 : *NFS UG Gameplay HD*

Vide 2 : *NFS UG HD Gameplay New Textures*

Video 3 : *NFS UG ReTextured Mod Drift Video*

Download

*Need for Speed Underground Textures mod *Rapidshare* *



Spoiler



password : by-Dragozool


----------



## kress (19. Juli 2010)

Joa, sieht ganz nett aus, wenn ich Zeit find probier ich sie bestimmt mal.
Achja, zu den Vids: Beim Driften hättest du mal dem Madzda nehmen sollen, der geht viel mehr ab.


----------



## -Masterchief- (19. Juli 2010)

Ich finds auch nett, aber viel mehr interresiert mich der MW Mod


----------



## Dragozool (19. Juli 2010)

jeder nimmt das auto womit er am besten klarkommt  ich mag den MX5 nicht wirklich  der is mir zu rund


----------



## kress (19. Juli 2010)

Der geht aber wie sau.


----------



## Dragozool (19. Juli 2010)

wie gesagt jedem das seine


----------



## Freeak (20. Juli 2010)

Gute Arbeit, ich glaube ich weiß was ich demnächst mal wieder Zocke.

Aber zum Driftvideo: Der Civic ist aber noch net in der Maximalen Ausbaustufe oder? Meiner Ging imemr mehr ab, habe ich zumindest so in Errinerung.


----------



## -Masterchief- (20. Juli 2010)

Ich sag nur Toyota Supra Rules, in NFS Most Wanted 
Hab damit das ganze Spiel durchgespielt (oder gefahren) 

lg


----------



## Dragozool (20. Juli 2010)

der civic hatte nur das bodykit dran...mehr nicht keine leistungsmods oder sonstwas


----------



## XXTREME (20. September 2010)

Dragozool schrieb:


> jeder nimmt das auto womit er am besten klarkommt  ich mag den MX5 nicht wirklich  der is mir zu rund




Datei lässt sich bei mir nicht öffnen, sie möchte gerne ein Passwort ???


----------



## Thornscape (20. September 2010)

XXTREME schrieb:


> Datei lässt sich bei mir nicht öffnen, sie möchte gerne ein Passwort ???



Hat er doch extra in den Spoiler geschrieben im Eröffnungspost. 

@Topic: Danke für den Mod, werd ich doch glatt mal ausprobieren.


----------



## Dragozool (20. September 2010)

viel spaß damit  der erste Post wurde Geupdatet  

sorry dafür das die datei auf RS sein muss aber egal wo ich es hochlade wird es gelöscht  bei RS habe ich allerdings einen Premium Account deswegen wird die datei dort nciht gelöscht


----------



## saarlandurpils (23. September 2010)

Bei mir ruckelts!


----------



## Dragozool (23. September 2010)

wieviel ram hast du und was für ein OS benutzt du?


----------



## BikeRider (9. Oktober 2010)

Ich habe mir die Mod gesaugt und probiert.
Leider bekomme ich immer die Meldung D`oh und Shit Happens. Bei mir funzt es also nicht.
Ich habe in Underground (1) die Version 1.4.0 und das Spiel von EA Classics
Funzt die Mod mit der Version nicht ?


----------



## Dragozool (9. Oktober 2010)

wenn du ein Anti Vieren Proggi benutzt müsstest du es für die zeit wo du gamest es mal deaktivieren  weil Texmod benutzt codeinjection methoden und das erkennen die Antivir programme als Virus


----------



## BikeRider (9. Oktober 2010)

Danke für den Tipp Es funzt.


----------



## Dragozool (9. Oktober 2010)

gern doch  nun viel spaß mit der Mod


----------



## KOF328 (10. Oktober 2010)

könntest du es villeicht wo anders hochladen? nicht jeder hat nen rapidshare premiumaccount und das downloaden ist als freeuser bei denen echt ne qual.


----------



## Dragozool (10. Oktober 2010)

ich hoffe das ich es nächsten monat hochladen kann...da sollte meine Internetleitung entsperrt sein


----------



## KOF328 (10. Oktober 2010)

hm? was ist denn mit deiner internetleitung passiert


----------



## Dragozool (10. Oktober 2010)

inet sperre...auf 10 KB/s up-Download begrenzt...zum surfen reicht es geradeso...aber in den bilderthread kann ich damit nicht xD


----------



## KOF328 (10. Oktober 2010)

ich lads mal hoch 

PS: könnt ich mal deine ENB settings haben?^^

EDIT: http://uploaded.to/file/3fsb1t, hier mal auf ul.to geuppt

EDIT2: Eben NFSU installiert, mod funzt nicht :/


----------



## Dragozool (10. Oktober 2010)

wie mod funzt nicht?

und für welches NFS willst du die ENB haben?


----------



## KOF328 (10. Oktober 2010)

die enb für nfsu1 
also ich nehme halt das tool texmod und wähle die speed.exe. als package wähl ich dann halt deins aus, klicke auf run.
dann geht das spiel normal an kann auch gewöhnlich zocken nur es kommen die standart texturen im spiel, habe auch schon probiern antivir zu deaktivieren :/

EDIT: ah, ich weiß worans lag^^ hatte ingame ganz vergessen die details hochzuschrauben. danke, super mod!! fehlt nur noch optimales enb setting 
dann hab ich auch AA, oder? ist nicht so schön die pixelboliden übern bildschirm flitzen sehen zu müssen :x die tollen texturen sind auch ohne AF nix weiteres als n verschönerter haufen matsch


----------



## Dragozool (10. Oktober 2010)

AA und AF musst du über den treiber Forcieren  AA geht aber nur wenn du Motionblur und Lichtspuren aus hast 

hier meine ENB als anhang


----------



## KOF328 (10. Oktober 2010)

okay. Hast auch ne ati drin also hoff ich dass es bei mir auch geht  und ty für die enb.

€: okay, funzt super. da hat man aber richtig spass an dem spiel die grafik ist top


----------



## Dragozool (10. Oktober 2010)

ich benutze ATI Tray Tools aber es sollte über den CCC auch gehen


----------



## Dragozool (10. März 2018)

hier mal der geupdatete link zum download 

YouTube


----------

